# The BEST PC games of all time



## Lost Soul

System Shock 2
Far Cry
Deus Ex
Halflife
Max Payne 2
Beyond Good and Evil
Oni



Doom 3 sucks so bad! big let down.

Max


----------



## mac1

Dune _(the original)_ - Classic strategy game based on Herbert's epic
Beyond A Steel Sky - Early 90's point-and-click adventure game, complete with a brilliantly sarcastic British voiceover
Halflife and Halflife: Blueshift - _THE_ PC FPS of the mid 90's
Deus Ex - A classic, clever and compelling combination of FPS and RPG that was far better than its recent sequel.
Doom - Say no more


----------



## malfunkshun

Hmmm... I'll just give my favorites.

 Doom
 Giants - Citizen Kabuto
 Return to Castle Wolfenstein
 MDK
 Diablo
 Deadlock
 Half Life
 Anarchy Online
 Homeworld
 Deus Ex
 Morrowind

 I know i'm forgetting scads of em...


----------



## aftermath

HOMEWORLD!   
halflife
BG2
Zork
Duke Nukem
Doom
Solider of Fortune
Max Payne

I mind has stopped working at the moment...


----------



## McMurphy

Diablo was among my favorites.  The game wasn't so fun as a single player, but the online option was what made this game noteable.  It was the first free online rpg game (yes, the rpg description is a bit problematic, I agree), and it offered a server that allowed both PC and Mac players to play together:  something that doesn't seem all too common.  Since I had a Mac at the time, I was grateful for a game I could go into any store and buy without being forced to seek out a Mac outlet instead.


----------



## Brian G Turner

Panzer General (& Allied General)
 X-Com: Enemy Unknown
 Operation Flashpoint


----------



## Rane Longfox

Hmm...

Doom3
Far Cry
Age of Empires.


I'm not a great conoisseur of PC games, as you may be able to tell


----------



## Maxwell Jennison

Stronghold (Strategy)
Imperium Galactica 2 (Strategy)
Descent: Freespace (Space Fighter Combat)
Tachyon: The Fringe (Space Fighter Combat)
No One Lives Forever (First Person Shooter)
Alien vs Predator 2 (First Person Shooter)
Deus Ex (First Person Shooter)
The Sims (Addictive)
Wizardry 8 (RPG)
Arcanum (RPG)


----------



## Turandil

Baldurs Gate-series
 Heroes of Might and Magic III
 Might and Magic VI (yes, i know it sucks, but yet its wonderful...paradox)
 Red Alert 2
 Knights of the old republic
 Day of Defeat

 Etc.


----------



## Hypes

Half-Life
The Longest Journey
Anarchy Online
Dark Age of Camelot
DAVE
Rome: Total War


----------



## aftermath

No one else thinks Zork was great? Oh,,... I loved that game. I still find it difficult, but great. I actually found a copy of it with graphics. it was crazy!


----------



## cj719

<---is a strategy/RPG nut so I'd have to remind everyone of the classics:

The Bard's Tale series
Wizardry (6-7 were better than 8 imo)
Civ I, II (all its flavors), III & IV is on the way!
HOMMs all rocked
Master of Magic
Master of Orion (II was just ok...lets not talk about III)
and last but not least...everyone's favorite trading game...
M.U.L.E. !!!

*silly first-person shooter-gamers*

BTW, great place for old abandonware is www.the-underdogs.org


----------



## Kassad

Outcast (NOT Jedi outcast -wich is a pretty good game BTW)

Like Brian said: X-com and op flashpoint are also excellent.

Daggerfall only for the hundreds of hours I spent on this one.


----------



## willb

I can play this game too 


Little Big Adventure (it had some other name in the USA)
X-Com Terror from the Deep
Tie Fighter
Deus Ex
Citadel (on beeb micro)
Simon the Sorceror
Indiana Jones and the fate of atlantis
Mechwarrior 3
Master of Orion 2
Elite 2
Jedi Knight (Dark Forces 2)
Megatraveller: The Zhodani Conspiracy

Those are probably the ones I devoted the largest part of my life to them (LBA2 is discounted by virtue of my brother and myself completing the whole game in a single 36 hour period, though it is still a great game).


----------



## Sensei

Red Faction! The best online game ever made.


----------



## Diatomite

1.  Civilization
2.  Civilization III
2a. The Ancient Mediteranean
3.  Europa Universalis 2
4.  Onenil
5.  Alpha Centauri - Alien Crossfire
6.  Railroad Tycoon II
7.  Transport Tycoon
8.  Stars!
9.  MoO II
10.  Galactic Civilizations
11. Commander Keen
12. Civilization II
13. The Battlewground series
14. Steel Panthers world at War
15. The Operational Art of War


----------



## Crow

Hmmm. 
1.)Medieval:Total War was pretty good, though a bit annoying. Rome:Total War will probably be better.
2.)Far Cry. I haven't played this properly, but hell, it looks amazing, the A.I. is pretty good too.
3.)Half Life. Bit dated now of course, but an authentic, innovative approach to the genre.
4.) The Baldur's Gate games. NwN is let down by a poor single player campaign.
5.)Age of Conquerors. Age of Mythology is a titillating game, but it never felt as addictive or potent as it's predecessor.

Halo was quite fun online too...


----------



## Tsujigiri

1: Doom
2: Doom2
3: Quake
4: Quake 3 (Q3F Mod)
5: Medieval - Total War
6: Half Life
7: Freelancer
8: Doom 3
9: Half Life 2
10: Rome - Total War


----------



## Leto

Seems that you like FPS, don't you ?


----------



## Tsujigiri

I like FPS on the pc, because it means I can dl mods from the communities and extend the enjoyment of the game


----------



## Sulphonic

It was Elite that got me into PC games so its my all time favourite.

I yearn for the day when Elite 3?  comes out and destroys my social life yet again.


----------



## a|one

Wow I havent seen Starcraft once, truly amazing.

Counter-Strike
Warcraft 1 - 3 RoC / FT
Arcanum: Of Steamworks and Magick Obscura (Best single player game EVER)
Heroes of Might and Magic 1-3 (Yes the new one is sh!t)
Neverwinter Nights
Soul Reaver: Legacy of Kain (Ok so the gameplay wasnt that great, but its SO COOL!!!)
Tetris (You heard me )


----------



## a|one

+ Simcity 2000


----------



## Tsujigiri

Sulphonic said:
			
		

> It was Elite that got me into PC games so its my all time favourite.
> 
> I yearn for the day when Elite 3?  comes out and destroys my social life yet again.



Go out and buy Freelancer, it destroyed my social life. It is *very* like Elite 

I even ran 2 servers


----------



## Rahl Windsong

Ok well I must be more...hummn dated then most of you. 

I will take you back to the days of the IBM PC running at 4.5Mhz and no hard drive just two 5.25" floppy drives, and I do mean floppy! The game was called Starflight and it was without a doubt the very first computer game that got me totally hooked. You can look it up in Computer Gaming World's Hall of fame.

My list:

Kings Quest series up until about Kings quest 6
Ultima 6, 7, 7.5
Diablo--First Online game experiience
Ultima Online--The best concepts in an online RPG ever
Quake--did not like the game so much as I liked making my own levels
Unreal--same reason as Quake
Dark Age of Camelot--though for some reason I never liked the realm war
World of Warcraft--extreme fun


----------



## fallenstar

Heroes of Might and Magic III is my favorite, just brought the complete version with all three packs of the HMMIII
Age of Empires is an epic
Stronghold is not that famous, but it is also a wonderful game. 
Red Alert: I personally liked it
I know a lot of other good games, but they are all Chinese, like there is one game called Monopoly (similar to the boardgame, but far more interesting). There are a lot of Chinese Wuxia based RPG games which are pretty cool.


----------



## Drachir

Yes to Caladanbrood and Hypes for Age of Empires and Rome Total War.  There are many others, but the first game i played extensively - And I mean hour after hour - was a very simple two-dimensional strategy game called Empire.  It came out in the 80s and had the quality of all good games in that it was completly addictive.  Another great game, Mechwarrior - almost all of them, but especailly the first three.  There are many others, but for addictive play those two were right up there.


----------



## Darken Rahl

Back to the monochrome days for these: F19 Stealth Fighter and Pirates.  F19 had dogfights and whoa... stealth missions. Pirates was a great RPG and history lesson roled into one. IIRC both were by the same guy who was responsible for Civilization, Sid Meier (sp?)


----------



## Neon

I am most fond of Rogue Spear, as it was the game which brought me into the world of online gaming.  I also think Battlefield 1942 is absolutely awesome.  But unfortunately I have an outdated computer, poor internet, and very little time for gaming nowadays.  Hopefully that will change by this summer! ::crosses fingers::


----------



## ravenus

fallenstar said:
			
		

> Heroes of Might and Magic III is my favorite, just brought the complete version with all three packs of the HMMIII


Uh-oh, I hope you're not married/have children because they'd desert you for complete negligence once you started on this baby.


----------



## fallenstar

lol...nope I am still in highschool. oh yeah I loved it, a wonderful game it is!


----------



## SDNess

StarCraft.


----------



## Andyhug

Anyone who said Baldur's Gate and it's Ilk I totally agree. Though of all those games PlaneScape: Torment was my absolute favorite. I also agree with X-Com. And whoever said they were let down by NVN single player campaign yes I totally agree

No more games with the Baldurs Gate engine though =( My glory days...gone!


----------



## Hypes

Neon said:
			
		

> I am most fond of Rogue Spear, as it was the game which brought me into the world of online gaming.



Ah, the Rainbow Six series. I remember the original game getting me into online gaming as well, and also causing me to smash my first 28.8k into little bits (I later learned about netcode, and Red Storm's, ah, inept application of it).


----------



## Bladecutter

Doom - Self Explanitory

Halo - FPS

Warcraft - RTS

Diablo - RPG

Unreal Tournament - FPS/TPS

Morrowind - FP/TPRPG ( First Person/Third Person Role Playing Game)

Command & Conquer - RTS, FPS ( C&C Renegade was FPS, the rest were RTS)

And crapload more.


----------



## igneouscarl

Urm...

Rome: Total War
Homeworld
Civilisation III
Final Fantasy VIII
Halo - but only if your with eight mates playing in teams of four, you've had an equal amount of pints and ave lots of snacks! BRILLIANT.


----------



## PrimalPear

Hmmm...
Command and Conquer, mentioned already
Halo, of course. gotta love sticky grenades
Half-Life 2, possibly one of the most beautiful fps games ever
Ringworld, by Tsunami, a game hated by critics, but one that I loved
Zork...you are standing next to a white house
X-Wing, great space sim. Tie Fighter may have been more polished, but this one was the most fun


----------



## Neon

Hypes said:
			
		

> Ah, the Rainbow Six series. I remember the original game getting me into online gaming as well, and also causing me to smash my first 28.8k into little bits (I later learned about netcode, and Red Storm's, ah, inept application of it).


 
While I love Red Storm/UBI games, they have quite a bit of  problems with coding.  I played Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield for quite a while online and it was continually hampered by problems.  New patches would come out, only to further add complications and reduced gameplay.


----------



## Buddhajeb

My big 4 are:

1- Freedom Force - 60's superhero action, hilarious in its own corny way
2- City of Heroes
3- Civ III
4- Medieval Total War


----------



## Safeinacell

1) Warzone 2100.
2) Blitzkreig.
A couple of lesser known titles, but two of the best RTS games ever released, knocking the Comand and Conquer games into a cocked hat.
3) Battlefeild Vietnam. When played on a LAN, this is the most fun a group can have while remaining clothed. 
4) Dawn Of War. Another RTS, based on the Warhmmer 40k wargame. Very well put together.
5) Hell yeah, I'll stick another vote in for DiabloII. Damn good fun.
6) Call of Duty. Top notch FPS, packed with atmosphere.


----------



## Quokka

Doom

Half-life

Dune 2

Age of Empires

Lemmings


----------



## Hypes

Neon, that's why I liked the first R6 the best: no frills, just fun and excellent gameplay (especially SP-wise).


----------



## mahmer

1-monkey island 1-2
2-civ
3-doom
4-dune 1-2
5-prince of persia
6-x-com
7-diablo
8-simcity 1
9-baldurs gate
10-black dahlia


----------



## Vektor Chorell

Homeworld is such an awesome game.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245

Civilzation.........there is no substitute.


----------



## Snowdog

Since I've been playing PC games almost since the PC came out (my first PC was an Amstrad PC1512), some of these games may not be familiar to some, but my list is:

Starflight (my first ever PC game)
Starfleet I
Might And Magic 2
Panzer General
Heroes Of Might And Magic 3
Baldur's Gate 
Medieval: Total War

I forgot Civilization 2


----------



## kaneda

I'm actually quite fussy on games.  SO only Baldurs gate and divine divinity make it into my list.


----------



## cornelius

Morrowind
Diablo II
Panzer general 2
duke nukem - yeah baby!
half life


Is anyone taking scores? we could make a giant poll about it 

starting to enjoy Baldur's gate 2 tho, an there are some games that I'mreconsidering, like stronghold, Battle realms, and of course Soulbringer - no one else seems to have heard about that last one, it's a pitty... most people won't get my excitment about it, but it's the first PCgame I bought (not first PC game played, that had to be duke nukem 3D ) and I loved it


----------



## Ahdkaw

Let's see, best ever, of all time? I can only tell you how I feel about that currently, likely in two days I will have changed my mind if not slightly, then entirely. But here goes.

In best game order (1=best)

1. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Simply the best game of all time. One of those _pick up and play_ games, where you can pretty much do whatever you want, whenever you want.

2. Sim City 4
Okay, so the arcologies were apparently removed from the game, but still a great game that stands the test of time, and allows you to build cities that supply each other. Another one of those _pick up and play_ games.

I'm too drunk with beer and football to continue, sorry...


----------



## Wayne Blackhurst

1) Half Life 1 & 2 - narrative thrust & setting are sublime.
2) Far Cry - intense, colourful & freeform.
3) Morrowind, Tribunal, Bloodmoon - too many hours spent as a Khajiit thief when I should've slept.
4) Sytem Shock 2 - THE most scariest & disturbing game ever.


----------



## cyphus4

That's very difficult, especially since I have been playing pc games for about 12 - 13 years. I'll give it a shot, however. 

Diablo 2 - no competition, the most addictive PC game  I've ever played. I think I played it like a year straight.
Deus Ex - I noticed this one is on alot of posted list, hmm....
Baldur's Gate 2 - Liked both of 'em, but the story and the character control from this game has still never been beat in an RPG.
Warhammer 40k - Yes, I know...its not Warcraft, AoE, or CnC, but its a very solid game with good replay value.
Rome: Total War - Best strategy Game ever, period.
Crusader: No Remorse - How many of you remember this game?


----------



## bendoran

half life 1+2 with counterstrike included. havent stopped playing since it was released

deus ex, took the system shock scenario and set it againsta world stage. amazing.

RTW - swallowed whole chunks of my life

battlezone 2 - pure class

monkey island 1+2


----------



## star.torturer

Halflife
unreal tournament (best game ever by far)
sim city 3000
sims
Call of Duty
empire earth
Command and Conquer games
Total war games
Grand theft auto
worms
Theme park


----------



## Rich Denoncourt

I am in complete and utter shock.

What about Fallout?

For those of you who haven't played it, it's a post apocalyptic role-playing game that came out in the mid to late 90s (the sequel was, in many ways, better than the original). A must-play for ANY sci fi enthusiast.


----------



## Marya

I saw a few adventure games scattered in there (Zork, Monkey Islands, Beneath A Steel Sky, The Longest Journey).

For me:

Grim Fandango
The Longest Journey
Syberia I and II

I will probably be adding Day of the Tentacle, Sam and Max: Hit the Road and Monkey Island I and II as soon as I am done playing them.


----------



## the smiling weirwood

Diablo 2
Baldur's Gate 2
Galactic Civilization : Dread Lords
Star Control
Starcraft
Warcraft 3
Oblivion
The Sims


----------



## Finnien

I'd go with Civilization, Master of Magic, Heroes of Might and Magic III, Wing Commander III, Doom, Diablo, and most recently World of Warcraft.


----------



## Finnien

Rich Denoncourt said:
			
		

> I am in complete and utter shock.
> 
> What about Fallout?
> 
> For those of you who haven't played it, it's a post apocalyptic role-playing game that came out in the mid to late 90s (the sequel was, in many ways, better than the original). A must-play for ANY sci fi enthusiast.



Oh damn, good call!  Add that one to my list!  Both of the Fallouts were exceptional games.  Unfortunately it seems the franchise has been swapped around a few times and some less satisfactory games have emerged, but the original PC RPG's were just amazing.


----------



## kyektulu

*Without a doubt Balders Gate 2 *


----------



## kyektulu

*Oh yes Im currently playing Diablo 2, thats great also!*


----------



## cornelius

Oblivion is  a very good game, I have a feeling there's an actual threat this time, which ads a plus when compared to the rather "safe" morrowind. there are less weird creatures roaming the wild, and i haven't met one of those annoying cliffracers either, which is in my opinion a good thing. the oblivion gates can be a bit alike, but when you do some quests in between they are not too bad


----------



## Joel007

#1 Baldur's Gate... most addictive game EVER
#2 Baldur's Gate 2... more of the same
#3 Quake 3 WFA... sweet sweet sniping at high speed
#4 Asteroids... the great momentum, dodge asteroids addictive game
#5 C&C Red Alert... never been beaten as RTS


----------



## Joel007

And if I may say into the shocked silence, there are many many good games, I just listed my personal top 5


----------



## Sulik

im still in shock.... why hasnt anybody mentioned fallout 2? undoubtedly the best RPG to emerge from production lines.... ranks equal with BG2


----------



## Joel007

Well, I also like the entire Westwood series of C&C, Every game ever made by Blizzard, most of Black Isle's stuff... and the sweeet Lucasarts games. Not to mention Raven and ID (awesome stuff).


----------



## scalem X

Quake 3 arena (and mods and all the stuff instagib/instaunlagged/defrag/...)
Baldur's gate 2
Warcraft III/Starcraft
Chess (damn pc games, chess is for mac, mm Fritz then?)


----------



## Threepwud

Love some of the lists here. Mine:

Baldur's gate Trilogy (yeah!)
Lucas Arts X-Wing vs Tie-Fighter series (all 4 apart from XvT)
Ultima IX (guess I'm one of the only ones to like this!) and the UnderWorld series
And the best - THE LEGACY OF KAIN SERIES!

I know they were multi-platform but they were best on the PC


----------



## Joel007

there are some good suggestions here  I've started Quake4 and its like good 'ol quake2 all over again, except for the lack of co-op mode. Why aren't there more co-op games? i love them so.


----------



## Boaz

Kohan: Ahriman's Gift (with the community mod Ahriman's Betrayal) is my all time favorite multiplayer game.  My friends and I get together every Sunday night to play.

Civilization II  I never played the original, but 2 cost me many sleepless nights.  With 2, I must mention Alpha Centauri and Civ 3... I've been disturbed too many times by my alarm clock while I was deciding whether to nerve staple my drones or not.  I have given orders to shoot all Hive and Spartans on sight!  Death to Yang!  Long live the University!

Lords of the Realm II  Great fun.  Sure it was unrealistic, but it was fun!

Knights of the Old Republic  I was totally sucked into the story... and I'm not a Sci-Fi person.  Was I the only one surprised at the plot twist?  You could have pushed me over with a feather when... well, I won't spoil it for you.

Warlords  The original turn based fantasy strategy, afaik.

Lemmings  Dig there... yes!  Wait, noooo!  Not there!  Quick build stairs! Gaaaaaaahhhh!!!!!

Max Payne  Gritty.  Fun.  Bullet time was too cool.

Diablo II  Did not get around to the original, but 2 was excellent.

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City  I've often wondered if this was the best or worst game I've ever played.  Pros: a bunch of radio stations, tons of vehicles to drive, constant pressure by the cops and other npcs, lots of ways to cause mayhem, getting the penthouse suite with a helipad, Ray Liotta, Phillip Michael Thomas, Lee Majors, Tom Sizemore, Dennis Hopper, Burt Reynolds, Gary Busey, Luis Guzman, Debby Harry, and you get to punish scumbags  Cons: you murder people, you are a cop killer, you pick up prostitutes, and you are a scumbag

Shogun: Total War, Medieval: Total War, Rome: Total War  I just love playing the campaign maps.

City of Heroes  The first six months were bliss...


----------



## Dark Cardinal

Age of Empires
Asheron's Call
SoF II
Doom


----------



## Steffi

Max Payne 1 & 2
Doom
Splinter Cell
I used to love Lemmings


----------



## Wrongfire

RTS---
1.*Starcraft*
2.Warcraft 3 /w expansion
3.Rise of Legends
4.Rise of Nations

FPS---
1.*Farcry*
2.Raven Shield

RPG---
1.*Fable*
2.Neverwinter Nights
3.Oblivion
4.Diablo 2

MMORPG---
1.*World of Warcraft*
2.Guild Wars

Sports-
1.*Fifa 07*

And my favorite companys are
1. *Blizzard* (Tunes all their games to near perfection, Set the standards for  great quality games.)
2. Ubisoft ( Made Neverwinter Nights 1, and Farcry.)
3. Big Huge Games ( Made Rise of Nations and Rise of Legends.)
4. Microsoft Studios ( Made Fable )
5. Obsidian (Whenever they release Neverwinter Nights 2...)


And my personal favorite is.....
Game- *FABLE*, Cause it kicks ass, and is the most fun ive ever had playing a game. Its also oh so very highly addictive. and graphics are damn good. And despite storylines length was and is my favorite game of all time! I owned Oakvale too.

Company- *Blizzard*, cause of there amazing cinematics!!... and games!

So theres my humble opinion everyone!


----------



## lon gallamour

Master of Magic
Morrowind
Master of Orion
Age of Empires II
Dungeon Siege (the Original)


----------



## Joel007

I did enjoy dungeon siege while i played it, but it did get quite repetitive. Not a patch on NWN with the extra 150 classes and abilities from the PrC add on


----------



## Yugi

Yu gi Oh! Power of Chaos Series
Yu Gi Oh! Online: Duel Evolution
Counter Strike
Call of Duty 3
Dungeon Seige: Ledgends of Arana and original
Age of Empires I, II, or III
Shogun: Total War
Morrowind, any of them

He He... As you see I like strategy games alot.


----------



## Lenny

I've not really played many PC games, but of the ones I have, the three that I really enjoyed were:

- Guild Wars (all three)
- The Sims (original and expansions)
- Populous: The Beginning


----------



## HoopyFrood

I wouldn't call these the best games, but they're entertaining at least... 

_The Sims_ is great for a bit of random playing...I love to get a guy or girl by themselves, marry a neighbour, get all the neighbour's money, then kill them off...and then do it all over again...Mwhaha.

I also like the _Age of Empire_ games...again with the destruction and the killing and the taking over of other people's land! 

I have the first _Gran Theft Auto_ game for the PC...and, well, you're not going to believe this, but I enjoy running around, killing people in imaginative ways, getting all the city's police force after me...

Yes, I think I have a problem


----------



## Lenny

So do millions of others around the world who play it on the PS2, PSP and Xbox.

And the rest of us who can't wait for October 19th and GTA IV.

I guess it's complete open-endedness is what makes it so appealing. Kinda like Oblivion... and Two Worlds, which is coming out on the 360 (and possibly PS3) later this year.


----------



## HoopyFrood

I definitely prefer the games where you can go anywhere and do anything (within limits, of course!) 

And yes, I have played the various GTA games on the PSP and PS2. With the improved graphics, it makes killing people even more satisfying *Insert evil grin*


----------



## Lenny

Haha!

Just wait for the supderduperuber-graphics of the PS3 version (and to a lesser extent the 360 version  ) of GTA IV. It'll be amazing, and sickening at the same time, because the graphics will begin to look real - I mean, look at San Andreas (is that out on PC yet?). If you can do that with a PS2, then what on earth can you do with a machine 40 times as powerful?!


----------



## The Ace

Am I the only one who likes "Adventure Pinball, Forgotten Island ?"


----------



## HoopyFrood

Ah, I used to have Pinball on my old laptop...hours of fun!


----------



## Yugi

Oops! I forgot that too. Fun game for traveling and home.


----------



## Aleksei

Fallout 2, no doubt.


----------



## Joel007

I am rapidly falling in love with "Empire at War: Forces of Corruption". 
There's just something awesome about a super star destroyer suddenly hyperspacing into a battle and filling half the map


----------



## Frozeninja

Hmmm... My list.

Heroes of Might and Magic III
Warcraft III
Unreal Tournament
Max Payne 1 + 2


----------



## Gunny

Freelancer Vanilla
Freelancer Crossfire Mod
Ghost Recon
StarWars BF 2 for MP
Sim City 4 / Rush Hour

I thought I would like X3, boy was I suckered.


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer

Starcraft
Warcraft III
Morrowind
The Age of Empires Series (Including Age of Mythology)
Knights of the Old Republic
Jedi Academy(there's something way too fun about throwing people around with your level 3 Grip power)

My favorite companies are Blizzard, Ensemble Studios, and Lucasarts.


----------



## Joel007

Good choices doomey! I agree with all of them  (slamming people quickly into walls with that grip kills them instantly... not to mention the fun of "fishing" people from a lower level and watching them run back down to get their guns )


----------



## devilsgrin

Daggerfall! - there is no single game i have ever put as many hours into as The Elder Scrolls 2.
Oblivion
Kotor 1 & 2
Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 (and Throne of Bhaal... it ended perfectly and the only way(s) it could end properly)
Neverwinter Nights 2 (way moreso than one)
Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines (bloody buggy good fun)
The Sims and the Sims 2


----------



## Happy Joe

I tend toward fps games though I did like Diablo 2,
Quake 2 & 3
Serious Sam and second encounter 
Farcry
Diablo 2 and expansion
Half life and its mods

Underrated games that I also liked;
Painkiller
Sacred

IMO to be a great game it must have good entertainment value when replayed, and it needs to continuously give better challenges and new situations/enemies.  Open environments where there are multiple routes to a goal are alway a plus.
Some games excel only during LAN play (the 3rd Serious SAM (for PCs) in cooperative mode after a few beers with friends can be a gas.)

Enjoy!


----------



## Joel007

I loved the stake gun from painkiller... shooting a zombie so full of stakes that he looks like a walking pincusion is great fun 
I loved watching my brother play half-life (he never reloads without emptying a clip) as he ran around the corner with one bullet in his machine-gun, and then dodged loads of shots while reloading


----------



## Happy Joe

Yup! the stake gun was fun ... As fun weapons go though; it is hard to beat the sticky bombs or land sharks in "Armed and Dangerous".
"get it off, get it off"... boom 

Enjoy!


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer

devilsgrin said:


> Daggerfall! - there is no single game i have ever put as many hours into as The Elder Scrolls 2.
> Oblivion
> Kotor 1 & 2
> Baldur's Gate 1 & 2 (and Throne of Bhaal... it ended perfectly and the only way(s) it could end properly)
> Neverwinter Nights 2 (way moreso than one)
> Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines (bloody buggy good fun)
> The Sims and the Sims 2


 
I have two questions:

1) Does anyone know where to find a copy of Elder Scrolls 2?

2) Was it just me, or was the second KOTOR nowhere near as good as the first one?


----------



## mosaix

Monkey Island
Monkey Island II


----------



## Lenny

Has anyone put *Black and White* down? That's a good game.


----------



## bruno-1012

OK taking you back in time:

Sherlock (bought in '92 but I still play it today)
Elite
Prince of Persia
PGA Tour
Commander Keen (all 3)
Jill of the Jungle

Coming more up to date.

The various Doom incarnations
Call of Duty
Max Payne
Far Cry
Tomb Raider (most of them)

Its all about playability and repeat business as far as I consider top games.  
Great graphics don't do it for me if I only play the game once


stuck here at the moment with only an office laptop (underpowered for games).  Only things on it are Sherlock, Mahjong and Tiger Woods 2004.

Thw TW will only play with all settings at minimum!

Can't wait to get back home.

An interesting story - at Xmas 2005 a woman in my office was having a meal with her new fiancé's extended family.  His aunt was going on and on about how her grandson had been given a copy of GTA (not sure which one) as a present - lots of choruses of 'how can anyone even think that was a good idea'...'what sort of sicko dreams these things up?'....'How can a company make these games for kids?'  (ignoring the age restriction of course)

The young lady bided her time until replying 'actually, it was my brother that thought it up.'

Sudden silence.....


----------



## Lenny

Men, eh? We're all monsters. Giving little kids horrific games. 

Does Minesweeper count as a PC game? Because I think that's a damn good game.

And Hover! It was a Windows 95 game! I loved it.


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer

Man, what ever happened to Hover? That game was so much fun it was ridiculous


----------



## Lenny

The HOVER! Game Download Site

I think I've just found it. 

EDIT: It doesn't work. 

Back to Google goes I.

EDIT2: It does work! 

I was just extracting it wrong.


----------



## Thor_Doomhammer

Sweet. Thanks Lenny. I miss that game


----------



## Joel007

Hover! Good 'ol win95 free game  I'd forgotten about that. 

Black & White was amazingly fun, the 2nd one isn't multiplayer though 
Armed & Dangerous is worth playing just for the awesome weapons (the dark matter cube, the boxing glove superweapon, the land shark gun).
KOTOR2 plays better than the original, but KOTOR wins on story!


----------



## Ice fyre

With you all on Blizzard Studios games.

Ahhh Diablo and Diablo II such fun getting me head pouded in by various demons! 

Starcraft if it only worked on my PC now sigh.

Yup Neverwinter nights so far has to be the one I love at the moment butmiss CIV II and CIV III will not work in my machine but there you go.

Warcraft III still good some of the best story and play I've had for years working to finish frozen throne but not there yet. It shall not defeat me


----------



## Moebius Tripper

I love that game "RIDDICK."

Also, "SERIOUS SAM."

        "STARSHIP TROOPERS."

        "TRON 2.0"

        "POSTAL," because it's so outrageously wicked.

        "UNREAL TOURNAMENT."

        "HALO"

        "MAX PAYNE."

        "MIDTOWN MADNESS."

        "CALL OF DUTY."

        "CUE CLUB," the most realistic pool game you've ever seen.


----------

